# Fried chicken?



## ncage1974 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok got most of the parts for fried chiciken that i love:
1) i soak in buttermilk overnight which i love.
2) I deep fry and never pan fry. I much prefer deep fried chick
3) I season flour heavily with garlic and onion powder.
4) I use peanut oil or crisco

My question has to deal with the breading. You see so many differences in recipes out there on what you should do right after you batter the chicken. Some say to never let them rest because the batter will turn into library paste. You see some that tell you to give a short rest so it adhears to the chicken but not to long. THen you see some with long rest peroids after you batter the chicken. Question is after you batter your chicken do you think you should let it rest or drop it immediatly into the oil? If you do think you need to let it rest then how long?

Ncage


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 14, 2007)

I rest it until it looks like library paste.  This means the flour is hydrated and ready to go.  You won't get the same browning or texture if you don't allow the flour to hydrate.  Just my experience.  I also pan-fry in crisco/lard.


----------



## wxtornado (Jan 14, 2007)

Cast iron + crisco/lard + let it sit for approx 30 min after breading = pretty fantastic fried chicken, IMHO.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 14, 2007)

I was playing around with fried chicken recipes/techniques last fall.  Not sure if something in this thread can help you...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/fried-chicken-this-time-for-real-27743.html


----------



## ncage1974 (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks nick for the link. I read the whole thing. Thanks everyone for the replies. When you let it rest after you bread. Do you put it in the fridge and cover the chicken?

thanks,
ncage


----------



## Candocook (Jan 14, 2007)

When you say "deep fry"--in a deep fryer/pot, totally covered with oil all the time?  I actually prefer pan fried   fried chicken for home prep.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2007)

A little twist here...flour and let it hydrate for an hour...then re-flour..deep fat fry...makes for a very crispy product...Just as a note...I think that all commercial fried chicken is deep fry and under pressure.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 14, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> A little twist here...flour and let it hydrate for an hour...then re-flour..deep fat fry...makes for a very crispy product...Just as a note...I think that all commercial fried chicken is deep fry and under pressure.


 
I also am pretty sure you are correct about the pressure frying. I don't often soak in buttermilk but when I do, I think it is better.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2007)

Buttermilk is nice...does a good job of tenderizing...
Brining works well also...say 1 or 2 hours....

I am always amused(?) when we go to a large social(pot-luck) gathering...Sometimes there will be 15 platters of fried chicken that all look so different..Don't know about taste..Uncle Bob can't eat 15 pieces of chicken...15 (me included) people basically  take a chicken, salt & pepper, flour, oil...and come out with 15 different variations... And of course everyone's mother,s or grandmother,s is the best!!!


----------



## iceman3876 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Here's my recipe*

First I wash chicken

Put chicken in stainless bowl with a bottle of Franks' Hot sauce

Allow the chicken to marinate for minimum 30 minutes

Put some unbleached flour in a plastic bag

Drop chicken pieces directly in flour bag from marinade bowl and shake then drop in hot canola oil

Tricky thing is this: Add oil to deep fryer. Place a thermometer in oil, when the temperature reaches 300 degrees drop chicken in oil. I know most recipes suggest 350 deg. but my experience has taught me that this is not adviseable.

Never allow the oil to surpass the 300 degrees.

This is an excellent procedure for some of the tastiest wings ever. Get this, no sense of hotness transfers to the chicken from the Franks' hot sauce. Why? Not sure, but my friends rave over this chicken and it is very tasty. The chicken plattered is golden and beautiful. It never has that scorched look whatsoever. Try it.

Try this same thing for some award winning fried oysters, fried shrimp. It seems so simple but it works and all will enjoy.

Franks' hot sauce not Texas Pete.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 14, 2007)

After soaking, I will dredge in highly seasoned flour, then let it rest till it looks 'wet' again.  At that time, I'll redredge in more seasoned flour and let it set again till it looks wet, again.  Then I fry in a deep fryer.  I've been known to fry only till browned and then finish it in the oven, especially if I'm doing lots of pieces.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 16, 2007)

*Fried Chicken is an Art...*

Depending on the artist, do what you feel is right.  Ok, I am confusing myself trying to be all serious, ha!  And throw in a little trial and error.  I agree with Uncle Bob, every person has their "secret family recipe".  So I will share mine, which I have been altering over the last 4-5 years of braving to compete with Grammy's fried chicken.  I am not capable of frying chicken on the stove, lest all involved parties be stricken with salmonella....  I am a true fan of brining for 24 hours prior to cooking.  Dredge, batter, dredge, rest, dredge some more.
Fried Chicken

DRY DREDGE:
3 CUPS FLOUR
2 T GARLIC
1 T CHILI POWDER
PEPPER TO TASTE
1 T ONION POWDER
1 PACK CRACKERS, CRUSHED
SALT TO TASTE
CORNMEAL, PARMESAN CHEESE, BREAD CRUMBS.....
BATTER:
1 EGG
3/4 CUP MILK
1/2 TSP SALT
3/4 CUP FLOUR
1/2 TSP PEPPER
1/2 TSP ONION POWDER
1/2 TSP GARLIC POWDER
1 T LEMON JUICE

DREDGE CHICKEN, BATTER, DREDGE AGAIN TILL COATED THICK.  REST. DEEP FRY BUTTER CRISCO 365 TO 375 UNTIL GOLDEN.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Feb 11, 2007)

*flour for breading?*

Does anyone think it matters whether the flour is _bleached_ AP (vs _unbleached_) for the chicken coating? 

By mistake I picked up a bag of bleached AP and I opened it before I realized my mistake. It can't be returned, so I am looking for ways to use up this bag.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2007)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> Does anyone think it matters whether the flour is _bleached_ AP (vs _unbleached_) for the chicken coating?
> 
> By mistake I picked up a bag of bleached AP and I opened it before I realized my mistake. It can't be returned, so I am looking for ways to use up this bag.


 
It matters not!


----------



## Burnt_Toast (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey I got a question. Whenever I try to make friend chicken I always end up with the inside of the chicken under cooked. What am I doing wrong? Do you have have a cast iron pan? or is the oil not hot enough? or is it because I am not using lard?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2007)

Burnt_Toast said:
			
		

> Hey I got a question. Whenever I try to make friend chicken I always end up with the inside of the chicken under cooked. What am I doing wrong? Do you have have a cast iron pan? or is the oil not hot enough? or is it because I am not using lard?


 
If the extrerior is the right color but the intrerior is undercooked, the chicken has to be cooked longer.  Lower the temperature and cook it longer so the interior will be cooked when the exterior is browned.

The type of fat or type of pan are not the cause of this problem.


----------

